# low carb diet macros????



## lifter69 (Apr 25, 2011)

what kind of marcos split should i be aiming for on a low carb diet.. ive done a keto for a few months with good results but its not so practical or beneficial as i play football twice a week and need the pre match carbs.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

carbs before excerise really


----------



## lifter69 (Apr 25, 2011)

Malibu said:


> carbs before excerise really


??


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

lifter69 said:


> ??


Low carb usually is carbs before and after training and nowhere else. Although i use carbs at breakfast mainly as part of low carb diet. I don't know the macros, i havent seen a low carb macro ratio before i dont think?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Im going for 40/40/20


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Dizzee! said:


> Im going for 40/40/20


P F C?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

T_Woody said:


> P F C?


Yeah mate


----------



## Gazza81 (Aug 18, 2011)

I know this is really old haha

But do you have to still eat defict on low carb? Or maintance?

Thanks...


----------

